# Những dấu hiệu bạn cần thay ngay một chiếc nệm lò xo mới



## Ngo Viet An Khang (29/3/19)

Giấc ngủ ngon góp phần giúp bạn cảm thấy sảng khoái sau một ngày dài làm việc mệt mỏi. Song song đó cũng không thể thiếu đi sự đóng góp quan trọng của một chiếc nệm êm ái. Nếu bạn đang cảm thấy không thoải mái, cả người đau nhức thường xuyên thì Thegioinem.com khuyên bạn nên kiểm tra lại chiếc nệm nhà bạn đang sử dụng nhé. Bởi những chiếc nệm lò xo sử dụng lâu năm sẽ dần dần bị lão hóa, ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe người nằm. Bên dưới đây là Những Dấu Hiệu Bạn Cần Thay Ngay Một Chiếc Nệm Lò Xo Mới, mời các bạn cùng tham khảo:






Những Dấu Hiệu Bạn Cần Thay Ngay Một Chiếc Nệm Lò Xo Mới​
Thông thường vòng đời của chiếc nệm lò xo được xác định bởi các yếu tố về: độ lún xẹp, lồi lõm trên bề mặt nệm; tiếng kêu cót két hay tình trạng không thoải mái, đau nhức của cơ thể khi thức dậy vào sáng hôm sau, những tấm lót không còn được êm ái, các con lòi xo lồi lõm đâm vào lưng khi nằm mang đến cảm giác khó chịu.

Những dấu hiệu cho thấy chiếc nệm lò xo lão hóa dần:

*1. Về thời gian sử dụng nệm:*
Khi mua nệm thì ắt hẵn bạn đã chú ý đến tuổi thọ của nệm, tùy theo từng dòng sản phẩm sẽ có độ tuổi trung bình khác nhau. Một số nệm có thời gian sử dụng từ 10 năm, một số khác từ 5-7 năm. Đồng thời các bạn có thể xem các thông số kỹ thuật trên bề mặt nệm hoặc bên hông sườn nệm.

Nếu sau khoảng thời gian sử  dụng đó mà chiếc nệm nhà bạn vẫn bình thường thì bạn cũng đừng nên quá chủ quan tiếp tục sử dụng. Có thể nệm của bạn vẫn giữ được cấu trúc ổn định nhưng qua thời gian sử dụng lâu dài, bề mặt đệm sẽ tích tụ nhiều ổ vi khuẩn gây bệnh do mồ hôi, bụi bẩn... Tính năng chống khuẩn của bề mặt đệm sẽ không còn tác dụng nữa, và đó là môi trường thuận lợi cho các bệnh về da liễu và đường hô hấp.
Tóm lại, nằm trên một chiếc nệm đã quá thời gian sử dụng, đồng nghĩa với việc bạn chấp nhận sống chung với ổ bệnh ngay trên chính chiếc giường thân yêu của mình. Hãy kiểm tra vệ sinh thường xuyên, nếu có điều kiện thì thay ngay một chiếc nệm mới để đảm bảo an toàn nhất cho giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của gia đình bạn nhé.

*2. Về Bề Mặt Hình Dạng Nệm:*
Nếu trên bề mặt nệm xuất hiện những vết lún hoặc lồi lỏm thì đây chính là dấu hiệu cho thấy rằng bạn nên thay ngay một chiếc nệm lò xo mới. Một chiếc nệm lò xo hoàn hảo sẽ hỗ trợ nâng đỡ các vùng của cơ thể luôn được tự nhiên và thoải mái nhất. Tuy nhiên chiếc nệm nhà bạn đã không còn đảm bảo được độ đàn hồi êm ái, biến dạng thì chắc chắn phần mút xốp đã không còn đảm bảo chất lượng, các con lò xo đâm vào lưng gây khó chịu cho cơ thể bạn.
Lưu ý: Bạn có thể thay đổi bề mặt nệm theo chu kỳ hàng tháng để làm giảm áp lực lên một vùng cố định của nệm. Điều này sẽ giúp bạn kéo dài thêm tuổi thọ của nệm.






Những Dấu Hiệu Bạn Cần Thay Ngay Một Chiếc Nệm Lò Xo Mới
​*3. Nệm phát ra âm thanh khi bạn chuyển động:*
Khi bạn nằm và chuyển động trên nệm, nghe thấy âm thanh phát ra cót két thì đây chính là dấu hiệu báo cho bạn biết những con lò xo đã không còn cứng cáp, bắt đầu hư hỏng phần cấu tạo bên trong rồi đấy bạn nhé.

*4. Xem xét liệu bạn có đang ngủ ngon trên chiếc nệm của mình không?*
Nếu bạn thường xuyên phải trở mình và cảm thấy khó khăn để tìm tư thế ngủ thích hợp hoặc có cảm giác như các con cuộn lò xo như thúc vào cơ thể của mình thì hãy nghĩ tới việc thay nệm mới.

*5. Cảm nhận sau một đêm dài trên nệm:*

Nếu bạn thường xuyên cảm thấy mệt mỏi, đau nhức vào mỗi buổi sáng thức dậy thì chiếc nệm có thể chính là thủ phạm gây ra tình trạng mệt mỏi cho bạn đấy nhé. Nhanh nhanh kiểm tra nệm và thay mới để có những giây phút thư giản tuyệt vời trên chiếc giường thân thương của mình.

Lưu ý: Với những người đã mắc các bệnh liên quan đến xương khớp như thoái hóa, đau lưng, viêm cột sống…khi chọn nệm nên nhờ đến sự tư vấn của các chuyên gia bác sĩ hoặc nhân viên tư vấn có kinh nghiệm để đảm bảo giấc ngủ ngon hơn nhé.

*6. Thử nằm trên một chiếc nệm khác:*
Nếu bạn thử thay đổi nằm trên một chiếc nệm khác thấy thoải mái và giúp bạn dễ dàng chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ hơn thì hãy cân nhắc trong việc thay đổi nệm mới cho căn phòng mình càng sớm càng tốt bạn nhé.


Thegioinem.com​


----------

